# One For The History Books



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Just a little bit of trivia............

On Wednesday , at two minutes and three seconds after 1:00, 
the time and date will be 01:02:03 04/05/06.









That won't ever happen again in our lifetimes!


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Is the sky going to fall?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

The DD took notice to that yesterday
She looked at the clock and said 1 2 3 4 that's weird
Didn't of that wow
Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

ee4308 said:


> Just a little bit of trivia............
> 
> On Wednesday , at two minutes and three seconds after 1:00,
> the time and date will be 01:02:03 04/05/06.
> ...


This is getting spooky









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I missed it
















John


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

ee4308 said:


> Just a little bit of trivia............
> 
> On Wednesday , at two minutes and three seconds after 1:00,
> the time and date will be 01:02:03 04/05/06.
> ...


Oh no! I hope it doesn't affect Windows!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

And just finally finished getting everything Y2K compliant......now this.









Tim


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> Just a little bit of trivia............
> 
> On Wednesday , at two minutes and three seconds after 1:00,
> the time and date will be 01:02:03 04/05/06.
> ...


Sure it will, You just have to jump from timezone to zone in under an hour.






















At least until you use all the zones...
















Dave


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Man! We really need some camping weather around here!
And soon!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Man! We really need some camping weather around here!
> And soon!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Maybe its time to buy a lotto ticket with those 6 numbers for the drawing on Wed!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I missed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John,

Are you in like a time/space continuum or something? It's Wednesday, as in, Day after tomorrow. I'll PM you at 12:30 on Wednesday if you want me to remind you.









Scott

P.S. Just bustin John.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > I missed it
> ...


Just Preplanning


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I remember living through...

01:01:01 01/01/01 (The New Years Celebrations were talking it up so much.)
02:02:02 02/02/02
03:03:03 03/03/03
04:04:04 04/04/04
05:05:05 05/05/05

We still look forward to...
11:10:09 08/07/06
06:06:06 06/06/06

Next year we get...
02:03:04 05/06/07
07:07:07 07/07/07
12:11:10 09/08/07

The years after...
03:04:05 06/07/08
08:08:08 08/08/08
13:12:11 10/09/08 (Military time)
04:05:06 07/08/09
09:09:09 09/09/09
14:13:12 11/10/09 (Military time)
05:06:07 08/09/10
10:10:10 10/10/10
15:14:13 12/11/10 (Military time)
06:07:08 09/10/11
11:11:11 11/11/11
02:04:06 08/10/12
07:08:09 10/11/12
12:12:12 12/12/12
08:09:10 11/12/13
09:10:11 12/13/14
03:06:09 12/15/18

Yea, I know... Too much time on my hands. Man, I need the weather to break! Getting snow showers AGAIN tonight.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Paul_in_Ohio said:


> Yea, I know... Too much time on my hands. Man, I need the weather to break! Getting snow showers AGAIN tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*IT'S YOU!!! * 
We've been wondering who had made off with all the time!!!
....could we have some back...pleeeeeeeez


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Here's one for you. At 6:06 am on June 6, it will be my birthday, so at 06:06 on 06-06-06, I will be 46!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> And just finally finished getting everything Y2K compliant......now this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good One Tim - LMAO

Thor


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

there was a story on the news last night of a baby born in St. Cloud minnesota.

he was born at 1:23 on 4/5/06 weighing 7 pounds.

scott


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

stapless said:


> there was a story on the news last night of a baby born in St. Cloud minnesota.
> 
> he was born at 1:23 on 4/5/06 weighing 7 pounds.
> 
> ...


I also heard that the baby was 8 days early


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

tidefan said:


> stapless said:
> 
> 
> > there was a story on the news last night of a baby born in St. Cloud minnesota.
> ...


And was there 9th child...









OK, I made that up... Couldn't help myself
















Paul


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> Here's one for you. At 6:06 am on June 6, it will be my birthday, so at 06:06 on 06-06-06, I will be 46!
> [snapback]99392[/snapback]​


prevish gang,

Just be thankful for that 4 in there.







Lots better than having all 6s.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> Here's one for you. At 6:06 am on June 6, it will be my birthday, so at 06:06 on 06-06-06, I will be 46!
> [snapback]99392[/snapback]​










Atleast you're not turning 66









Don


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

ee4308 said:


> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one for you. At 6:06 am on June 6, it will be my birthday, so at 06:06 on 06-06-06, I will be 46!
> ...


Ain't it the truth! Unfortunatly, now you know my age and most women want to keep that fact on the down-low


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Paul_in_Ohio said:


> tidefan said:
> 
> 
> > stapless said:
> ...


Rats!! I was going to say that..


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

No, but it did score an 8 and a 9 on the APGAR tests.
No kidding... 1:23 on 4/5/6, 7 pounds, APGAR scores: 8 and 9
Wow!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Paul_in_Ohio said:


> I remember living through...
> 
> 01:01:01 01/01/01 (The New Years Celebrations were talking it up so much.)
> 02:02:02 02/02/02
> ...


Paul

How long did that take to put together??? You missed one









Thor


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> No, but it did score an 8 and a 9 on the APGAR tests.
> No kidding... 1:23 on 4/5/6, 7 pounds, APGAR scores: 8 and 9
> Wow!
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but you guys have way too much time on your hands to figure this stuff out. Get outside and get your Outback stocked, moded and ready to get out of town for a long Easter Break. You really need the mental stimulation


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> No, but it did score an 8 and a 9 on the APGAR tests.
> No kidding... 1:23 on 4/5/6, 7 pounds, APGAR scores: 8 and 9
> Wow!
> 
> ...


And they were in room 10 on the 11'th floor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > No, but it did score an 8 and a 9 on the APGAR tests.
> ...


Wasn't the hospital on the corner of 12th street and 13th ave?


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Now I understand what my 7 year old was trying to tell me last week.


----------



## jonnyty2002 (Jul 8, 2005)

it is so time to go camping


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Txcamper said:


> Now I understand what my 7 year old was trying to tell me last week.
> [snapback]100120[/snapback]​


That "It's Spring and you're makin' me crazy, Daddy"  ????


----------

